# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Exalead CloudView, moteur de recherche Groupe des Editions Lefebvre Sarrut

## Mejdi20

*Exalead CloudView, moteur de recherche Groupe des Editions Lefebvre Sarrut*

_CloudView devient la plate-forme de recherche et navigation du premier groupe franais ddition et formation juridiques_

Paris, le 21 septembre 2010 - Exalead, leader europen des solutions de recherche et d'accs  l'information en entreprise et sur le web annonce aujourd'hui que le groupe Editions Lefebvre Sarrut, premier groupe franais ddition et de formation juridiques, a choisi le logiciel Exalead CloudView comme plate-forme de recherche et de navigation au niveau Groupe. Plusieurs services sont dores et dj dploys, aussi bien sur les sites Internet de Dalloz (dalloz.fr), des Editions Lgislatives (editions-legislatives.fr et elnet.fr) et des Editions Francis Lefebvre (efl.fr) ainsi que sur les portails destins aux abonns. Cette collaboration, initie il y a deux ans, voit aboutir plusieurs projets critiques pour le groupe et surtout natre de nombreux projets innovants pour le futur.

*Une plate-forme multi-usages qui a donn totale satisfaction*

Le mtier dditeur juridique exige de proposer  ses clients une information de qualit et les moyens dy accder de manire simple et instantane, et ceci, dautant plus que les volumes dinformations disponibles croissent de manire exponentielle et que le rythme de leur mise  jour est extrmement rapide (commentaires, articles, actualits, jurisprudence, lois, rglementations, etc.)  Nous cherchions un partenaire pour nous accompagner dans ce virage numrique et offrir  nos clients, matures en terme de recherche dinformation, les moyens de dcouvrir la richesse de notre patrimoine, voire de nouveaux moyens de lexploiter.  explique Rudi MESOTTEN, Directeur excutif du ple dition du Groupe ELS.   Avec Exalead, que nous avons choisie aprs une tude de march approfondie, nous avons trouv la solution qui nous convenait : puissante pour grer le passage  lchelle, flexible pour rpondre  toutes nos problmatique daccs  linformation, en interne et en externe, et stable, surtout en comparaison des outils que nous utilisions auparavant. 


*De nombreux projets en perspective*

En collaboration avec Jouve, AtosWorldline et TEMIS, les quipes des Editions Lefebvre Sarrut travaillent maintenant sur de nouveaux services  valeur ajoute. Avec la volont dexploiter la richesse du logiciel et proposer une nouvelle gnration dapplications smantiques dans le domaine du Droit, ils ont dj lanc le 15 juin dernier un nouveau service  forte valeur ajoute  Jurisprudence Chiffre .

Jurisprudence Chiffre est une base de donnes accessible en ligne qui permet aux professionnels de rechercher de manire  chirurgicale  et pertinente sur des dizaines de milliers de dcisions de Cours dappel, par thme, le cas jurisprudentiel le plus approchant de celui quils ont  traiter. Cest une nouvelle approche puisqu notre connaissance, cest la premire fois quun diteur juridique valorise  ce point grce au text-mining et  lexpertise mtiers, les sources du droit que sont les dcisions de jurisprudence.

  Notre mission volue chaque jour, et les fonctionnalits smantiques dExalead nous permettent dimaginer des services simples et intuitifs qui offrent un accs direct aux donnes et donnent  linformation contextualise et agrge du sens pour les professionnels du droit.  explique Nicole CHEBASSIER, Directrice Production Multimdia et Qualit des Editions Francis Lefebvre.   Le march de lEdition Juridique est trs comptitif, linnovation est indispensable aussi bien pour garantir la satisfaction de nos utilisateurs historiques que pour largir le portefeuille de nos clients vers de nouveaux profils moins spcialistes. conclut Rudi MESOTTEN.

 Nous sommes ravis de voir nos clients aller au del des moteurs de recherche classiques avec nos technologies, cest une parfaite illustration de la pertinence des Search-Based Applications appliques aux mtiers, ici dans le domaine du Droit  ajoute Alain Cotte, Prsident dExalead.


*A propos d'Exalead*

Fond en 2000 par deux ingnieurs pionniers dans le domaine des moteurs de recherche, Exalead est un fournisseur de logiciels de recherche d'accs  l'information en entreprise et sur le Web. Exalead compte aujourd'hui plus de 250 clients dans le monde entier, certains leaders dans leur domaine, comme PricewaterhouseCoopers France, ViaMichelin, Air Liquide, GEFCO ou encore Sanofi Aventis R&D. Avec les Search-Based Applications, Exalead a pour ambition de redessiner le paysage de la donne numrique en proposant Exalead CloudView, une plate-forme logicielle industrielle qui utilise le meilleur des technologies linguistiques pour accder, structurer et donner du sens au patrimoine informationnel tendu de chaque entreprise.

Exalead est une socit du Groupe Dassault Systmes depuis juin 2010. Bas  Paris, Exalead possde des bureaux en Italie, en Espagne, en Allemagne, aux Pays-Bas, au Royaume-Uni et aux Etats-Unis et est prsent via un rseau d'une quarantaine de partenaires intgrateurs et revendeurs dans une quinzaine de pays en Europe et dans le monde.

Site Internet dExalead : www.exalead.com

Site Internet de Dassault Systmes: www.3ds.com

*A propos du Groupe Editions Lefebvre-Sarrut (ELS)*
En 1999, le rapprochement des ditions Francis Lefebvre avec les ditions Lgislatives a donn naissance au premier groupe franais ddition et de formation juridique : le groupe ELS - Editions Lefebvre Sarrut. Cette place est conforte en 2006 avec l'acquisition des Editions Dalloz.
Deux autres ples ont t dvelopps en parallle de la fourniture dinformations juridiques et financires : la formation professionnelle (avec Francis Lefebvre Formation, Elegia et CSP) et ldition de logiciels de gestion de lentreprise (avec Lefebvre Software, devenu en quelques annes un des principaux acteurs franais en matire de solutions de gestion financire, de consolidation et de paie et RH).
Le Groupe ELS, prsent dans 5 pays europens, compte aujourdhui plus de 1 400 collaborateurs et atteint plus de 300 M de chiffre daffaires en 2009.

----------

